# إستخراج الطاقة من الزيوت النباتية



## alg star (8 يناير 2010)

:6:السلام عليكم إخواني :6:
ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في بحت اقوم به حول استخراج الطاقة من الزيوت النباتية 
فكل من لديه معلومة او بحت كتاب او مقالة ارجو ان لا يبخل علي بها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## moshaks (9 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
*​ 
اخي العزيز......

موضوع انتاج الطاقه له اكثر من تفرع و اكثر من طريقه منها مثل ما تفضلت عن طريق :

1)الزيت النباتي سواء كان جديد او مستخدم ما يفرق
2)Green algae و اهي كائنات قريبه و مرتبطه بالنباتات تنتج زيوت تحول الى وقود عن طريق البناء الضوئي 

الطريقة الاولى يستخدم الزيت النباتي و اضافه العديد من المواد الكيميائية و يتم التفاعل و يختلف الناتج من ethanol ,biodiesel وغيرها 
و هالطريقه مشروحه بالتفصيل عن طريق youtube تحت اسم biofuel 

اما الطريقه الثانيه فاهي algae و هي بدائل للمحاصيل (استخدام المحاصيل لانتاج الطاقه عن طريق fermentation ) وهذا سبب ارتفاع اسعار المواد الغذائيه مثل ما مر علينا بالسنوات الي فاتت و algae اكثر كفاءه في انتاج الزيوت الي تحول الى وقود و هذي تنتج كميات تختلف حسب ال genous و species 
ولازم تبحث في هالموضوع اكثر لانك تستخلص الطاقه من كائن حي 


و شكرا


----------



## alg star (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي على الموظوع القيم و المفيد


----------

